# 30% plus off of Uber Microfiber Towels at Detailer's Domain - Limited Time Offer



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey all its that time of the year where we want you all to stock up for the season on Microfibers!

We have lowered our online prices up to 30% off plus add a discount code and save more!

The sale will start now and it will end on June 28, 2010.

We will begin to ship these orders on June 28, 2010.

Take a look at what we have

Uber All Purpose Towels









Uber "BLACK" Microfiber Towels









Uber "NO NAME" Microfiber Towels - this is the last batch and we will no longer have them.









Uber "Jumbo Waffle Weave Drying MF Towel"









Uber Glass MF Towel









Uber "Classic" MF Towel









Micro-Restorer Microfiber Detergent









*
Click here to start saving!*


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey phil,can i ask why isnt not letting me calculate shipping??


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

the shipping calculator is only for the US, if you go thru the checkout you will see shipping quote there.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ok didn't know that:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

no problem.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

£92.00 for a few litres of detailing spray and 4 cloths to the uk :wall:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry I don't make this stuff up, you can call [email protected] to see if he would bring it in for you.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

detailersdomain said:


> sorry I don't make this stuff up, you can call [email protected] to see if he would bring it in for you.


worth a try a suppose :thumb::thumb::thumb::wave:


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

That detergent rocks, btw... for those who haven't used it before.


----------

